# SAVE PASSWORD!!!! (for YouTube, etc)_



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

On my HDTiVo I occasionally access my favorites on YouTube. However, each time I do so, I have to re-enter my password. How about an option to SAVE the password in the TiVo (or stay logged in, etc). 

No offense, but alpha-numeric entry on the TiVo is not fun. It would be nice to minimize having to do this. 

thanks
/j


----------

